# Defekter Frequenzumrichter ueberpruefen



## Abusasa (15 Mai 2017)

Hallo 
Ich habe das folgendes Problem :
Ein Fu(SEW) der eine Zugseilwinde antreibt scheint defekt zu sein. Wenn ich die Anlage einschalte fliegt die Hauptsicherung (Leistungsschalter).
Nun wollte ich den FU einmal Spannungsfrei ueberpruefen und weiSs nicht recht wo ich ansetzten soll .
Ich wollte zunaechst den Kondensator messen (geht das ohne ihn abzubauen ?) bremswiderstand hat er nicht auch ein Erdschluss konnte ich ausschliessen .
Auch der Motor ist i.O.
Waere fuer jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Stefan3107 (15 Mai 2017)

Hallo Abusasa
Zuerst ist bei FU Vorsicht geboten da hohe Zwischenkreisspannung DC!!!
Bevor du zum Messen anfangst unbedingt aus Spannungsfreiheit prüfen.
Meist ist zu den Kondensator ein Widerstand parallel geschaltet um diese zu entladen.
Aber sie sollten trotzdem mit Vorwiderstand und Spannung anlegen eine Ladekurve machen.
Wenn gleich die Sicherung fliegt ist natürlich auch an die Transistoren (Dioden) zu denken.
Schick mir ein Bild vielleicht kann ich dir so weiterhelfen
lg
Stefan


----------



## Abusasa (16 Mai 2017)

http://share-your-photo.com/466bf80733
So heute nochmals ausprobier und es funktioniert wieder ?? 
Zwichenkreisspannung gemessen bei 500v eingangsspannung : 698v 
Werde gleich die Winde antreiben und gucken ob er hält.


----------



## Abusasa (16 Mai 2017)

So hab den jetzt paar Sekunden angetrieben bekommen dann flog der Leistungsschalter raus und der fu  fing an zu rauchen ☹️


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Mai 2017)

Hast du schon einmal den Widerstand ( im spannungsfreien und entladenen Zustand ) der Ausgänge U-V-W gegen Erde gemessen.
Evtl. ist der IGBT beschädigt und macht einen Schluss gegen Erde.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Abusasa (16 Mai 2017)

Ja hab gegen Erde gemessen war alles ok


----------



## Hesse (16 Mai 2017)

Abusasa schrieb:


> Ja hab gegen Erde gemessen war alles ok



  womit ? mit dem Digitalmultimeter oder mit dem Isolationsmessgerät ?

  bei 5 V zeigt sich da oft noch nix bei 500V dann aber schon.....


----------



## Abusasa (16 Mai 2017)

Tatsächlich nur mit einem Multimeter .
Im Fu hat es richtig geraucht und gestunken nach dem er mehrere Sekunden belastet wurde und die Sicherungen flogen 
Deutet das auf defekten Kondensator? 
Aufjedenfall wird der du jetzt gewechselt mal gucken ob ich an den alten rumbasteln darf


----------



## Hesse (17 Mai 2017)

Abusasa schrieb:


> Deutet das auf defekten Kondensator?
> .............................. mal gucken ob ich an den alten rumbasteln darf



Das ist auf die Ferne schlecht zu sagen, ich Tippe aber auch eher auf IGBT.
Wie fit bist du in Sachen Elektronik und 600V DC Spannung?
*„Basteln“ höre ich da nicht so gerne*, da sollte man schon wissen was man tut!

Wieviel KW hat der FU ?
Ausbauen
Aufmachen
Kondensatoren ansehen
IGB’s ansehen
Messen
Zwischenkreis von Endstufe Trennen
Messen
Zwischenkreis langsam am Regel Trafo Hochfahren
Künstlich extern Belasten
u.s.w


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (17 Mai 2017)

> Zwischenkreis langsam am Regel Trafo Hochfahren
> Künstlich extern Belasten
> u.s.w



Entsprechende Kenntnisse natürlich vorausgesetzt => Lebensgefahr


----------



## Abusasa (17 Mai 2017)

Heute hab ich die Ausgänge U V W per isolationsmessgerät getestet und er hatte voll Durchgang gegen erde ☹️
Ich werd einfach mal den fu öffnen und gucken ob man was offensichtliches sieht.
Leistung war auf dem Display auf 16kw 
Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden


----------



## pit_p58 (17 Mai 2017)

Das habe ich gefunden


----------



## doctorVLT (18 Mai 2017)

Servus,

ich habs eben zu einem Danfoss FU ins Forum geschrieben und bei SEW ist ÄHNLICH zu messen. Aber wie gesagt SPannungsfrei!

Auszug:
Statischer Test:
Ohne Spannung und ohne Kabel jeweils mit Spennungsmesser/Multimeter in  Diodeneinstellung durchmessen. Wenn du DC Klemmen hast dann kannst du  alle 6 Dioden des Gleichrichters je in Durchlassrichtung (etwa 0,5V  Abfall) und in Sperrichtung (gesperrt) messen. Das gleiche dann auch  ausgangsseitig mit U,V, W alle 6 Freilaufdioden über den IGBT´s. 
Wenn du die DC Klemmen nicht hast oder ST als Standardgerät, dann gehts nur so:
L1 zu U, L1 zu V, L1 zu W....L2 zu U,V,W usw.....und danach in Gegenrichtung U zu L1, V zu L1....


Denke aber nach deiner Schilderung dass es den Zwischenkreis / Kondensatoren erwischt hat.

Gruß DOC


----------



## Abusasa (18 Mai 2017)

Denke aber nach deiner Schilderung dass es den Zwischenkreis / Kondensatoren erwischt hat.

Danke erstmal 
Momentan ist der der Fu auf 2 Phasen angeschlossen und der Motor abgeklemmt.jetzt kann ich im zwichenkreis 600v messen 
Ist das normal das ich im ausgeschaltetem Zustand zwichen u v w und Erde mit einem isolationsmessgerät Durchgang habe ? 
Wenn nein deutet das auf ein defekten Kondensator ?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (18 Mai 2017)

Wenn er Durchgang gegen Erde hat, deutet es eher auf einen defekten IGBT hin.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Abusasa (14 Juli 2017)

So ..... bisschen spät aber wollte euch mitteilen das es tatsächlich der IGBT war (halb verkokelt) 
Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------

